# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  صدا زدن یک کلاس به طور داینامیک

## zamanphp

با سلام
در شرایطی مجبورم یک کلاس که آرگومان سازنده آن یک آبجکت هست رو به طور داینامیک صدا بزنم
ولی متاسفانه بعد از صدا زندن کلاس آن آبجکت به عنوان یک رشته به کلاس فهمانده می شود
چیکار باید بکنم :
 مثال :
<script type="text/javascript" src="mootools-1.2.4-core.js"></script>
<script>
var myclass = new Class({
	initialize: function(options){
		alert(options.name);
	}    
});

callClass = new myclass({'name' : 'zamanphp'});//output : zamanphp
eval('new myclass("' + {'name' : 'zamanphp'} + '")');//output : undefined
</script>

----------


## eAmin

سلام.

راستش من درست منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم، ولی اگر با eval مشکل دارید، خب این طبیعی هست، آرگومان eval حتما باید از نوع string باشه، ولی شما در بین string از نوع object استفاده کردید، و چون تابع eval نمی تونه object رو پردازش کنه، به این مشکل بر می خورید.
این کد درست اجرا می شه:
eval('new myclass({"name":"zamanphp"})');//output : zamanphp

نمی دونم، شاید بنده هنوز متوجه منظور شما نشدم.

----------


## zamanphp

ممنون دوست عزیز ، من همان روز بعد از 1 ساعت سرروکله زدن بالاخره حلش کردم : اینم نتیجه :
var myclass = new Class({
    initialize: function(options){
        alert(options.name);
    }    
});
 
var person = new Object();
person.name = 'zamanphp';
person.age = 12;
 
callClass = new myclass(person);//output : zamanphp
eval('new myclass(' + 'person' + ')');//output : andy

----------

